
The year of the Cyrus Foundation - brongondwana
https://blog.fastmail.com/2015/12/22/the-year-of-the-cyrus-foundation/
======
brongondwana
I pretty much gave up on my "life" for this one for most of this year. Finally
back teaching gym classes and singing in choir. Gotta have balance.

